# Paragon high gain



## Teddeeh (Apr 3, 2019)

Can i change the 100k gain pot to a 250k pot to make a high gain version?


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2019)

Yep. =)

You might even consider implementing the PoT "Turbo" mode by lowering the resistor after the Gain pot to 4K7. 

(R6 / R20, depending on which side you're looking at)


----------



## jessemhopkins (Jun 3, 2019)

Mike himself said on the gear page that the high gain version had the same pots (having a hard time finding the post right now). How sure are you that that's the difference? Forgive me if this has been discussed elsewhere here, this is just the first post I came across.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Jun 3, 2019)

Found it!


----------



## phi1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Just keep in mind that the gain pot has two functions in this circuit:
Lug1-Lug2: Increasing resistance in the negative feedback loop of the first op amp increases gain (this is how most op amp dirt circuits have the gain knob)
Lug2-Lug3: Increasing resistance before the 2nd op amp REDUCES gain. 

So, using a higher value pot increases both resistances if the pot is half way up, so the effect will be offset. However, it should still accomplish what you want, because when the gain pot is maxed, Lug2-Lug3 will be zero ohms, so the gain will be higher when using a higher pot. So, my point is using 250k will allow for the possibility of higher gain, but throughout the sweep it might act differently than you expect.


----------



## Robert (Jun 3, 2019)

jessemhopkins said:


> How sure are you that that's the difference? Forgive me if this has been discussed elsewhere here, this is just the first post I came across.



Basically forum talk over the years, so it _might _not be 100% accurate...  I haven't personally confirmed this.

The Turbo switch in the PoT might be closer to what is happening in the High gain version.


----------



## PKRPedals (Dec 6, 2019)

The Paragon is the next board on my list. Has anybody confirmed the high gain mod for it yet? I would like to do this for the 2nd side if it's not too involved. I don't really want to add extra switches and things like that. If a couple of component changes gets it there, then that will work.


----------



## Robert (Dec 7, 2019)

The Turbo switch in the PoT basically reduces R6 or R20 (in the Paragon) to 5K when in "Turbo" mode.  

I don't have one assembled here, but it'd be easy to try it...


----------



## PKRPedals (Dec 8, 2019)

Cool, I think I will try that.


----------

